# G3 Blue and White but is it a bargain?



## Bigdaveshea (Feb 22, 2003)

I just bought a G3 BLue and White from auction. No monitor, no leads, and no VGA card. But everyhthng else is intact...for eighty quid! Now, obviously I need to buy a 'VGA' card, but I can't find out what one I need, any good second hand part sites, whether I can hook it up to a normal monitor etc. Have I bought a turkey? What should be my next step? I can find my way around a PC but Macs are a new one to me... Is there a support group for new part time Mac owners like me?
Please, please help...
Dave.


----------



## jshea1571 (Feb 28, 1999)

Go to E-bay for more Kit!


----------



## Bigdaveshea (Feb 22, 2003)

ok, i can't find any graphics cards for this damn thing, but i thought fisrt things first lets see if it turns on, so i tried using my pc power lead into the back of the mac, and i pressed the little button on the front to turn it on and it was the on button, i aint that dumb. but all that happened was nothing. do i need to get special leads for the damn thing to get it to work?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome...I've merged your two threads and moved you to the MAC section. I think we have a few followers in that area, but you might have to be a bit patient over the weekend.....


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Bigdaveshea:

The Apple part # for the power cord for your G3 is #590-3400.

Here is a link which step-by-steps you through checking the power on your G3 if it fails to boot.

I suspect because there is no video card, that is why it may not be booting.

The G3 came with the ATi RAGE 128-bit video card. Apple claims the G3 can support other cards as well.

Here is a link to the FAQ for the G3 Blue & White.

Hope that helps . . .  BTW .... when you buy a Mac, you NEVER get a turkey.


----------



## jshea1571 (Feb 28, 1999)

Thanks, that's a start and a great help.

What about the monitor...will I be able to fix a standard PC one to it?

Is it all going to cost me more that if I bought it all together?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again ~

If you have no video card, then it would depend upon which card you go with. You can get a DVI to VGA adapter if your card has a DVI port.


----------



## jshea1571 (Feb 28, 1999)

It's looking good - people are telling me to get the radeon 7000 as an upgrade.
Just 2 questions left.

Does the MAc have a different power lead to a PC?

Where can you get Mac parts online in the UK - it's a NIGHTMARE!


----------



## jshea1571 (Feb 28, 1999)

Surely there must be an enterprising company willing to ship parts to the UK???


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there ~ Sorry for the delay in my response.

I am not sure exactly what you mean when you question "Does the Mac have a different power lead to the PC"? Do you mean can one use a PC's power lead for a Mac? I'd be reluctant, if that's what you mean.

Have you checked www.macworld.com or www.macaddict.com for possible sites that will ship to the UK? I'll look around a little for ya . . . .

Good luck!


----------



## jshea1571 (Feb 28, 1999)

Thanks Jody...makes all the difference!


----------



## jshea1571 (Feb 28, 1999)

Well, having followed everyone's advice, I've bought a Radeon 7000. (I asked my son to post the questions but he's dreadful).
So, I put the card in and... nothing. The card appears to want software to work. But I can't get the screen up to get the software running in the first place because I don't have a rage 128 card which is what the machine was first fitted with.
So, somehow, I need to bypass the old, 'you need the old card to load the new software' bit, in order to load the new software for the new card. Any advanced Mac users out there reckon they can help???


----------



## jgamel (Feb 17, 2003)

Can you boot the machine with the G3 Software Install disc? it should be able to handle a new video card. If not, you will need to create a boot disk with the radeon 7000 driver on it (and the radeon 7000 installer on it, too, to save time) from another machine.

Also, there is no difference in the power cords for the mac and pc (USA versions). they are all the same if they have the configuration shown in the photo.


----------

